# Nationals in Greeley, CO



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey is anyone going to Nationals?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

ME!!!!!!!

Come by and say hi at the Mirasol Glassworks / K9-Design vendor booth!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Anney - what all will you be entered in?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Not going to the GRCA National this year, but on Saturday my son Paul and I are leaving to take Bueller to the American Pointer Club National in Rhode Island.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Anney I will definatly stop by and see you if Teddy is going to be there!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Not going to the GRCA National this year, but on Saturday my son Paul and I are leaving to take Bueller to the American Pointer Club National in Rhode Island.


 
Fun!!!! I hope you take some pics for us.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I debated--and ultimately decided I just couldn't go  Have fun! I know Scout's mom will be in veterans and I am sure her Dad and siblings/half siblings will be as well. She's a Coloradan by birth. I know some people headed that way too--can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Jodie, Slater is in 12-18 and WC. Fisher is in Hunting Retriever, Utility B, Team Obedience and the WC. Why I didn't put Slater in his sweeps class I have no idea, total brain fart!
BTW I had to come up with a name for our obedience team and it is "Smells Like Team Spirit." LMAO!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I wish I was going. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

We will be there with Talon and Diva. Anyone else?


----------



## gunnar (Oct 27, 2009)

Gunnar, my wife and I are going. Our first national so we are excited. Since he finished his championship he is entered with the "big" dogs.  We entered him before he finished so we HAD to change it to CH Avalor Mamma's Son of a Gun.:--big_grin:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We had planned to go before Selka got sick. Now we'll be playing with a new puppy.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

I will have my Notty entered in 12-15 mos Bitch Sweeps and 12-18 month bitches. I am hoping that somehow the hair fairy will visit her and she will have a bit more coat before then


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

We will be going to see all of Coley's bud's and family : ............


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I really need help with the schedule. I went to the website and can't figure anything out! All of this is very very new to me.

So, is there a link that challenged people can understand? I don't want to miss Talon & Dallas for sure and anyone else that might be there. It would be a shame for me to miss everything/everybody with Greeley just 30 minutes away!

I sure hope we get some fall weather instead of summer heat!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Debles said:


> We had planned to go before Selka got sick. Now we'll be playing with a new puppy.


And, that is a very good thing......


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.barayevents.com/docs/416/document_1540.pdf

This appears to have all the scheduling info.

Please take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi ....My Mac's..... Brother... Thorneleas "Here's Lookin at you Kid" (BOGIE) and Sister Thorneleas Chatham "Ain't Misbehavin" (PIPER) will be there !

Mac'sdad


----------

